# Paid membership.



## es3chico (Jul 20, 2018)

Whats the difference between this and becoming a paid member?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 20, 2018)

https://tug2.net/tuginfo.html#contact


main parts are access to post in the marketplace, and to read reviews.


supporting the site is also a nice perk, but not a requirement to access the majority of the site. =D


----------



## es3chico (Jul 20, 2018)

Thx for the answer. I joined but it seems like I had to make a new account. I used same info. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 20, 2018)

You would also get access to the private Sightings/Distressed Forum on the BBS.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 20, 2018)

es3chico said:


> Thx for the answer. I joined but it seems like I had to make a new account. I used same info.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Did you join by paying?  If so, you probably just need to change your status from guest.  Unfortunately I don't know how you do that, but I'm sure someone can let you know.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 20, 2018)

For instruction about changing your membership status, click on the yellow BBS link at the top of the forum, and then scroll down to the last link on the page.


----------



## es3chico (Jul 20, 2018)

Luanne said:


> Did you join by paying?  If so, you probably just need to change your status from guest.  Unfortunately I don't know how you do that, but I'm sure someone can let you know.


Yup, paid $15.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne (Jul 20, 2018)

es3chico said:


> Yup, paid $15.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


See Denise's post above yours.  She explains what you need to do.


----------



## es3chico (Jul 20, 2018)

DeniseM said:


> For instruction about changing your membership status, click on the yellow BBS link at the top of the forum, and then scroll down to the last link on the page.


Thx. Done. I have to wait an hour for the update to take place.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## breezez (Jul 20, 2018)

es3chico said:


> Whats the difference between this and becoming a paid member?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Brian’s company is providing you a great service, but it also costs him to provide it.  He has fees for hosting, the bbs system they are using, maintenance of the system and his / others time to keep it up.     He has offered to offset the paid costs some for people writing worth while resort reviews as this adds value to the site.

Becoming a paid member helps offset his costs, maybe make him a little profit but it also provides you free access to market place and to reviews.

My suggestion is if TUG is of value to you, If it has saved you money, provided you with a wealth of TS knowledge, or gives you a social place to mingle with others in an online forum then support the site either by paying $15 bucks or write some quality reviews on Resorts you are staying at.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 20, 2018)

breezez said:


> Brian’s company is providing you a great service, but it also costs him to provide it.  He has fees for hosting, the bbs system they are using, maintenance of the system and his / others time to keep it up.     He has offered to offset the paid costs some for people writing worth while resort reviews as this adds value to the site.
> 
> Becoming a paid member helps offset his costs, maybe make him a little profit but it also provides you free access to market place and to reviews.
> 
> My suggestion is if TUG is of value to you, If it has saved you money, provided you with a wealth of TS knowledge, or gives you a social place to mingle with others in an online forum then support the site either by paying $15 bucks or write some quality reviews on Resorts you are staying at.


The OP has paid, and just updated his account.


----------



## Panina (Jul 20, 2018)

es3chico said:


> Thx for the answer. I joined but it seems like I had to make a new account. I used same info.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Welcome to TUG and thank you for joining.


----------

